# Recargar baterías no recargables



## Neodymio (Ago 15, 2012)

Según este video, el hombre dice que recarga las baterías a partir de otra, sin embargo el método es bastante misterioso y no le encuentro una lógica ya que es un circuito abierto!





Saludos
PD: Escuche nel minuto 1:06 jajajja ya eso me dice bastante


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 15, 2012)

Eso es un mega fake de aquí a Jupiter u.u


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2012)

Alguna vez me quedé sin pilas en el control remoto a las 12 de la noche   y  puse las alcalinas a recargar en el cargador de las NiCa , perdieron jugo   .

Ahora ante una emergencia de esas , primero las meto en el freezer 10 minutos  y las pongo a cargar una media horita , como no llegan a recalentarse no pierden jugo y sirven 

Si es necesario , repito el proceso  . . .  pero no hay que permitir que se calienten 

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2012)

Yo he cargado pilas de botón con una pequeña corriente durante un rato. Evidentemente no dura como nueva pero se sale del paso.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 16, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Yo he cargado pilas de botón con una pequeña corriente durante un rato. Evidentemente no dura como nueva pero se sale del paso.


Si, yo también, el detalle está en que el individuo del video solo conecta los positivos de las baterías sin cerrar el circuito...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2012)

Es obvio que el negativo es inalámbrico


----------



## fernandob (Ago 17, 2012)

se pueden cargar lo he hecho.
la cosa es asi:

1 -- la carga la haces con poca corriente ,mucha menos que la de una pila recargable.
2 -- es tema experimental , y corres e lriesgo de que largue acido, por eso mejor ponerla sobre algo que no se ensucie.
3 -- No tenes info, ni de que corriente usar ni de que tiempo , asi que es experimeental.
4 -- no recupera toda la carga, yo las usaba para el radiomensaje , que usaba solo una .
pero en una linterna..... tira solo un rato .

hoy dia las pilas recargables buenas no son caras, es una gansada el ponerse a recargar las durarcell.
perdes tiempo haciendo pruebas, controlando, anotando .........

la pila recargable es como un globo hecho para ser inflado y desinflado, y se la banca.
las pilas NO recargables como ya dije NO son hechas para eso, entonces tenes que "inflarlas" despacito y hasta cierto punto (no hay info) sino se rompen .
por que no estan hechas para eso (repito) .

pero si se puede con las limitaciones descriptas.

me acuerdo que llegue a cargar una hasta 5 veces , pero luego largo acido, mira si larga el acido cuando esta en el aparato ???  perdes mas de lo que ganas.

en fin, yo tire la info o no se donde esta, es de cuando tenia el taller y ya me mude hace rato asi que anda a saber..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2012)

Hoy unos cargadores especiales para alcalinas que dan pulsos positivos grandes (voltaje) y pulsos negativos chicos , no vale la pena ponerse a hacer uno


----------



## Elecman3000 (Ago 17, 2012)

Me parece mas como Trollscience, solo faltaba que el conductor dijera Problem?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 17, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hoy unos cargadores especiales para alcalinas que dan pulsos positivos grandes (voltaje) y pulsos negativos chicos , no vale la pena ponerse a hacer uno



eso quita el bigote de gato no?


----------

